# Modern Warfare 3: The $60 Expansion Pack



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 3: The $60 Expansion Pack*








Another year has gone by, and once again _Call of Dut_y is here to greet consumers at the front door of nearly every major retailer nationwide. But despite the series’ success, the _Call of Duty_ franchise has often been accused of lacking innovation and remaining stagnant through each new iteration. With the latest advert for _MW3 _- which seems to be playing on just about every channel – featuring celebrities in live action role-play instead of showing actual gameplay, it’s beginning to set in that the game is just another clone of _Call of Duty 4._ The latest evidence that’s been uncovered doesn’t exactly help Activision’s case.

In the PC version of _Modern Warfare 3_, if the game crashes, the user will be asked to run in a “safe mode” on the next start-up. However, the error has an error of its own, which you can see below exhibit A:








Okay, so Infinity Ward forgot to change the error code from _Modern Warfare 2_, big deal. But what about this video evidence presented by FinalLevelGames?






The sad thing about this is that other developers who pour their heart out to make fresh experiences don’t even sell a tenth of what an annual _Call of Duty_ release is able to accrue. This regular, astronomical success appears to have gotten into the minds of the development team, and in an effort to retain the award-winning formula, next to nothing has been done to evolve the series. Much of the same elements, from the gameplay, to the UI, weapons, and presentation, are absolutely unchanged. In other franchises this would be looked at as DLC, or perhaps even a map pack, but Activision can get away with just about anything until consumers’ demand change. As a result, what was once considered the undisputed king of its genre is beginning to not only look stale, but is turning into the FPS version of _Madden_, and without roster updates.


Are we being too critical, or is the annual release of _Call of Duty_ damaging the series’ quality?


Source: PSLS


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The COD series has been a bore-fest for many years now. The same sequences recycled over and over again with minimal improvement in the graphics and sound departments.

Good thing the battlefield series doesn't disappoint.


----------

